# Slingshot guy who owns a lathe



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Hiya, I want to give Bill Hays credit for this. His How to video is priceless. Being new to Flat bands, I want to gear up and do it right. Us kids used shoe tongues for pouches and in making a slingshot, we had our buddy hold and stretch the band while we tied the knot. Bill made a rig with toggle clamps for tying the pouch. I considered that but since I own a 10" screw cutting lathe I put it into action. I put one clamp in the chuck and the other in the tool post. Roll em out and tie em up. I modified the clamps with narrow feet in order to make pretty connections. Thanks for your forum, Rr


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats the heaviest Band Tying Jig i have ever sean ;-)

thanks for showing and cant wait to see what ( slingshot related ) you can do with that lathe

cheers


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

But how do you tie it with the lathe spinning???

:rofl:

BAHAHAHA


----------



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

You gotta be fast when the lathe is running. lol I bored and turned the blocks and drilled the attachment plates for the Webber mod. Here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44486-sling-bow-no-really/

The plate holes have to be straight and parallel.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

justone said:


> I considered that but since I own a 10" screw cutting lathe I put it into action.


I have a lathe too but I use my Zyliss vise. The active jaw has a quick release button (red and accessible from either side of the jaw). You can slide it back and forth and don't even have to turn the crank. On Bill Hays' recommendation, I found that using foam on the clamping surface makes for a more reliable protective "half hourgasss" shape in flat bands at the pouch tie (not shown). Unlike my lathe, the Zyliss is portable. It's not essential to clamp it to anything to make band sets (clamped with a single clamp to a 2x6 here) and it's mostly aluminum so pretty light in weight. A Zyliss vise is bit pricey, but they come with several attachments and are very useful for woodworking or other projects. If you happen to have one lying around and don't have a lathe handy, here's another way to use it!

Here's a photo from a post of mine a few months ago:

(http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43100-3d-printed-pouch-pocket-dies-and-tying-tool/#entry536156)


----------



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Pretty nifty Calinb, I have never heard of a Zyliss vice. I left all my tools with the family business when I retired so I do not have much of a work shop, But I do have the lathe. It is tremendously satisfying to create things on a lathe. Thanks for sharing. Rr


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

justone said:


> Pretty nifty Calinb, I have never heard of a Zyliss vice. I left all my tools with the family business when I retired so I do not have much of a work shop, But I do have the lathe. It is tremendously satisfying to create things on a lathe. Thanks for sharing. Rr


Hi if you don't Minde me/we are interested to see what you can do 
Cheers


----------



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Well Leon, I don't have much left, most of my work was making parts for the printing presses we sold and serviced. The last time I got into slingshots in the '80's, I made a laser swivel rocker. Wherever you point it the laser lights up the point of impact. There is the trumpet mouthpiece, the cornet mouthpiece, the challenge is internal and external tapers. An A. B. Dick valve sucker foot before they made valve sucker feet. Then a co2 spear gun, all the pieces were faced on the lathe and ported for the gas.The spool for fish line. It shoots half way across the parking lot. I quit working on it after I ran out of air at 58 feet in Monterey bay.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

justone said:


> Well Leon, I don't have much left, most of my work was making parts for the printing presses we sold and serviced. The last time I got into slingshots in the '80's, I made a laser swivel rocker. Wherever you point it the laser lights up the point of impact. There is the trumpet mouthpiece, the cornet mouthpiece, the challenge is internal and external tapers. An A. B. Dick valve sucker foot before they made valve sucker feet. Then a co2 spear gun, all the pieces were faced on the lathe and ported for the gas.The spool for fish line. It shoots half way across the parking lot. I quit working on it after I ran out of air at 58 feet in Monterey bay.


Thanks for showing and there are a few things on the table we have common 
1.that slingshot thingy is a heck of a thing that interest me  do you still build those ? Or sell ? 
2. I have a printing press you might have seen those slingshot shirts if not pm me your address  
3. I use to play trumpet (Dizi fats,domino and so on still my heroes ) 
4. Fishing yum yum I prefer them grilled 
Well build tools so cool great it still give me that stupid look when I watch someone turning a peace of material in to some parts that fit snug to create something I youse on my tools or workspace I have big respect and can't stop smiling 
Good to hear you came out save from 58 feet, I got my paddy license some where "floating around"
So have a good day my slingshot friend
Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

There ya go! .. .I can't at this point use anything other than my fingers. Jigs just take too much time.


----------



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Leon, thanks for reply. #1, That slingshot is my copy of an actual commercial SS. I bought one here: 




I copied it for fun and gave the original to a friend who taught me archery. My flat band OTF is more accurate than their laser claims.

#2. Our printing presses are rotary lithography style. You know, Ink & Water.

#3. Trumpet too? We are like "Jack of all trades, Master of none". How bout bungee jumping? We're Paddy brothers.

Shoot safe buddy. Take care, Rr


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've seen any manner of ingenious ways of tieing pouches but this one is the most original and as one poster said, the heaviest jig he's seen. But it works! Any number of devices can be used actually..the two clamps and the vice posted above also is pretty cool. I just use my drill press vice to hold one end of the pouch, put the band through the pouch hole with a pair of needle nose pliers (or you can use a hemostat), stretch the band at the pouch and do a simple 5 wrap and 2 tuck with a strip of broken band and pair of needle nosed pliers to tuck it under two more wraps placed over the needle nose. I could do that with any vice attached to anything including a car bumper...or just a strong clamp of some sort. I don't use or need a jig. I don't tie in the field...I carry an extra band set instead, and am not a prepper and can get along just fine without a slingshot on a hike if a band breaks. I don't shoot to live nor live to shoot...I try to keep things balanced.

I tried the Nathan method of using the thumb for wrap and tuck, he's more coordinated than I am... but pretty cool if one can do it. I'm all thumbs.

Nice little lathe by the way!!! A bit larger than my antique Craftsman.

Running out of air at 58 feet...holy manoley man! I guess you were pretty pleased when your head broke water above! You must have been lucky.


----------



## justone (Jul 5, 2015)

Well Chuck, you have a great attitude. I know your pouch tying is comfortable for you and it works perfectly. I guess everyone has their own method, but when I saw Bill Hays demonstrate the Toggle Clamps that he uses on his rig, I knew I had to employ the same method. I thought how I would make a rack to hold the toggle clamps. But I have a gift of contingencies. I can always imagine a work around for any situation. So I simply needed to make bases and mounts for the clamps that would fit the four jaw and tool post. The longitudinal feed rolls out the band set in position for tying. (constrictor knot), something else I learned on your forum.

If you run out of air while crawling the bottom of the Pacific ocean, You don't want luck. God, my scuba training, and my dive buddy with an auxiliary air hose saved me. Like a contingency. Obey the rules, don't panic and diving is relatively safe but I decided not to tempt God.


----------

